# My Mk6 Jetta, Home Stretch!



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

got the rears done about an hour ago, got distracted with a house down the street erupting in flames with a garage full of fireworks.

should get the fronts on first thing in the morning.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice. You should have taken a vid of that house with the fireworks :thumbup:


----------



## Barney Stinson (Oct 19, 2005)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Nice. You should have taken a vid of that house with the fireworks :thumbup:


Thats what I'm saying!

Video or it didn't happen!


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os7aQSpXg28


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

wow, no creaking noises at all. what kit?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

bassmanjosh said:


> wow, no creaking noises at all. what kit?




-

well since im bored, and only the rear is done .. few more shots..




























going to have a few mms taken off the mounting pad of the wheel. i want lip to fender action.

im also going to mount the front wheels out back to get better shots of how low it will actually go, it will go lower but the car is resting on tire.

-- 

reason the front isnt done , i got sent the 55m struts rather than the 50s like i should have gotten.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

And some pics of the rear setup. Pm me for more info


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

much better control arm design for bagging.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

bassmanjosh said:


> much better control arm design for bagging.


i do like rear beams


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

i love this:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

bassmanjosh said:


> much better control arm design for bagging.


you mean minus the solid rear beam:banghead:

looks legit:thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Looks awesome man.

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

PSU said:


> Looks awesome man.
> 
> Can't wait to see more.


thanks


the correct fronts will be here soon, bagriders got them shipped out today.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

thats gonna look good man.. i cant wait.. once i see yours i may bite the bullet and get one of those mk6


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks good :thumbup: What management are you running?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Looks good :thumbup: What management are you running?


currently its just...

dual 3 gals
AZ OB2
Airlift Manis
Switchbox 

--

getting built in my garage before going in...


12 Gallon Tank
Hardlines
Dual Or Triple AZ OB2s (i have 3 but im not sure my alternator can handle anymore that 2)
Airlift Manifolds
Switchbox
-


Seems bare, but ive learned what i like, i think gauges are worthless crap, and digi even makes it worse.. i like simple clean and it just works.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Can't wait to see this. Your fronts gonna be here this week?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

dOWa242 said:


> Can't wait to see this. Your fronts gonna be here this week?


Wednesday of next week sadly. Will be going on same day lol.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

01 said:


> Wednesday of next week sadly. Will be going on same day lol.


:thumbup:


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

can't wait :thumbup:. glad to see you back in a bagged jetta!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

oh hai :wave:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

e.shell said:


> can't wait :thumbup:. glad to see you back in a bagged jetta!


i feel ya, i miss it.



no vtec 4me said:


> oh hai :wave:


oh hai there :heart:

--

updates, trunk done.. 










i swear the comps aren't as loud as they sound.. and yes the tank fills from zero in like 1:30 and fills from 165-200.. in like 20secs.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Just timed the 165-200 fill time.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

just wanted to show the fill times on this setup, i works perfectly. i have another 3Gal i could throw in as well but im liking this setup

they are a little on the loud side compared to the 380s i used to have, but i can listen to the noise for the short time it takes to fill.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Very impressive, they are basically twice as fast as dual 480s.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Very impressive, they are basically twice as fast as dual 480s.


 you are correct :beer:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh snap.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Looking sharp :thumbup:


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

you really do know how to treat white jettas eace:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

christanand said:


> you really do know how to treat white jettas eace:


 yeah, i :heart: white jettas.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

01 said:


> Oh snap.


 Oh snapo is right !!!!  

Nice to see this Jason. Can't wait to see mine next to yours. I got all four installed now. Getting close. 

Yours looks awesome. What are the specs on the wheels and tires?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks good dude


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

looks awesome man. but now thanks to you I want to pull a fuzzy and buy a jetta as a daily and bag it


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

01 said:


> Oh snap.


 damn you, i was hoping id beat you!........shoulda left those stitches in another week 


looks awesome man!...picking up right where you left off:beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bryan burnick (Sep 16, 2005)

car looks really good:thumbup: might be the first mk6 jetta I actually like looking at


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

dOWa242 said:


> Oh snapo is right !!!!
> 
> Nice to see this Jason. Can't wait to see mine next to yours. I got all four installed now. Getting close.
> 
> Yours looks awesome. What are the specs on the wheels and tires?


 photoshoot when your done? 



tomespo said:


> Looks good dude


 :wave: 



blue bags said:


> looks awesome man. but now thanks to you I want to pull a fuzzy and buy a jetta as a daily and bag it


 :heart: 



LowerThanZimmy said:


> damn you, i was hoping id beat you!........shoulda left those stitches in another week
> 
> 
> looks awesome man!...picking up right where you left off:beer::thumbup::thumbup:


 get it done!! 



bryan burnick said:


> car looks really good:thumbup: might be the first mk6 jetta I actually like looking at


 thanks, pictures dont do the lines of these cars justice... they look much much better in person.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

question on the rear setup, it appears to be the air assisted mk4 bags and brackets. the top looks the same, but did you have to modify the bottom or did it fit as is?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

blue bags said:


> question on the rear setup, it appears to be the air assisted mk4 bags and brackets. the top looks the same, but did you have to modify the bottom or did it fit as is?


 had to mod both ends, upper is a norm AAC setup (is getting changed out, i might blow a bag), lower is a inside cup bracket and outside cup bracket i fabbed up myself. 

if you want full info just PM me.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

ok awesome thanks!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Notched yet?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

eurotrsh said:


> Notched yet?


 nope, not yet.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Figured. Looks good though, dude.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

more low coming this weekend  

should get another inch or two up front :beer:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dave81 (Jul 11, 2008)

nice ride!!! but what engine do you ride? cause of the breaks....disc in the front and in the back drum brake????:what:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

dave81 said:


> nice ride!!! but what engine do you ride? cause of the breaks....disc in the front and in the back drum brake????:what:


 2.0 8V. 

Only way to go. :thumbup:


----------



## dave81 (Jul 11, 2008)

Evil_Panda said:


> 2.0 8V.
> 
> Only way to go. :thumbup:


 crazy...here in germany you have disc breaks on both ways with those engines...nevertheless its awesome


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

dave81 said:


> crazy...here in germany you have disc breaks on both ways with those engines...nevertheless its awesome


 drums work just fine.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:snowcool:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

that's a good look. :thumbup:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

d.tek said:


> that's a good look. :thumbup:


 Thanks. It will be lower later today


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sway out.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

mmm got what i wanted!!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

01 said:


> mmm got what i wanted!!


 :wave:


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

Holy **** dude. You got that much lower from just removing the sway? That looks fantastic.:thumbup:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wyman said:


> Holy **** dude. You got that much lower from just removing the sway? That looks fantastic.:thumbup:


little more than that, sway, notch and getting the struts seated all the way..


went for a real photoshoot 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5367838-Your-ugly-ass-is-safe-but-where-should-i-hide-...


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

Car looks amazing!!


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

SinlessVillainy said:


> Car looks amazing!!


I agree! :thumbup: Anything new? opcorn:


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

Grimey-1 said:


> I agree! :thumbup: Anything new? opcorn:


It's black now. And on coil overs.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

SinlessVillainy said:


> It's black now. And on coil overs.




its black and on stock suspension and wheels, and my attention has gone to my new mk1


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

01 said:


> its black and on stock suspension and wheels, and my attention has gone to my new mk1


----------

